# Molly loves her antler!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A video of Molly on her couch chewing her antler. She loves those things I never knew about them until I came on here It's the best thing ever keeps her entertained and out of my feet

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/MollyBone_zpsa14e3fca.mp4.html


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

They are worth every penny/cent. I bought Poppy one when she was 16 weeks Boycie now chews on it and it is the same size as when I bought it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The ones I get are split so she can chew out the marrow they are a bit different than that one They do last a long time and not messy like bones


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah, Molly looks so sweet on her princess bed! I haven't tried the antlers, Bette can't chew bones (with all her missing teeth)' but she loves a bully/puzzle stick. Wonder if they'd work for her?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> The ones I get are split so she can chew out the marrow they are a bit different than that one They do last a long time and not messy like bones


She has managed to get some of the marrow out will have to look for the split ones x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee could you not use that if you are training her to be on her own? I remember you were keen to start trying again to help her separation anxiety. Sounds like the antler is her Molly thing!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She loves that .... And I love her bed 

These look good I spotted today x 

http://www.montyblue.co.uk/product/stagbar-multi-chew-toy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee could you not use that if you are training her to be on her own? I remember you were keen to start trying again to help her separation anxiety. Sounds like the antler is her Molly thing!


Ya she had it when we left but wasn't interested in it at all Haven't left her again since that first time. She loves her antler but when on her own she doesn't seem interested in anything for some reason!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> She loves that .... And I love her bed
> 
> These look good I spotted today x
> 
> http://www.montyblue.co.uk/product/stagbar-multi-chew-toy


Wow you have much more fancy antlers than we do I am jealous or well Molly is


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are the first ones I've seen....still haven't seen the anco roots in the shops though can you get those over your way ???? x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Those are the first ones I've seen....still haven't seen the anco roots in the shops though can you get those over your way ???? x


No our antlers are made in Canada they are deer or elk I think


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I bet you've got them just laying around....... Those Elks get everywhere xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ya she had it when we left but wasn't interested in it at all Haven't left her again since that first time. She loves her antler but when on her own she doesn't seem interested in anything for some reason!


Work on leaving room when she has it and gently extend the time you are away. You could always swear on some yummy peanut butter to make it even yummier!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Work on leaving room when she has it and gently extend the time you are away. You could always swear on some yummy peanut butter to make it even yummier!


Thanks Ruth I am going to give it a try again!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Work on leaving room when she has it and gently extend the time you are away. You could always swear on some yummy peanut butter to make it even yummier!


Good idea, I often put a bit on the end of Dudley's stag bar to get him interested in it.
I don't think I would risk Dudley with the other antler toys though, great as they look, he would just shred the rope and rubber bit too easily.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Work on leaving room when she has it and gently extend the time you are away. You could always swear on some yummy peanut butter to make it even yummier!


Ruth I was at home all day today so I didn't crate Molly at all. I normally crate her for about 3 hours or so. I showered with the door closed and then went to my bedroom and closed the door and napped for an hour and not a peep. I came out a few times to spy on her and she was on her bed sleeping. I was so impressed but she probably knew I was there not sure! I am going to go about this slowly. At night though she will be in her crate cause she will scale the bed and stuff and I won't get any sleep Thanks so much for the tips very good advice!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Ah, Molly looks so sweet on her princess bed! I haven't tried the antlers, Bette can't chew bones (with all her missing teeth)' but she loves a bully/puzzle stick. Wonder if they'd work for her?


I think they might be too hard for miss Bette...lady really uses her teeth on them. pizzle sticks she can soak with saliva to soften before giving it a knaw


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ruth I was at home all day today so I didn't crate Molly at all. I normally crate her for about 3 hours or so. I showered with the door closed and then went to my bedroom and closed the door and napped for an hour and not a peep. I came out a few times to spy on her and she was on her bed sleeping. I was so impressed but she probably knew I was there not sure! I am going to go about this slowly. At night though she will be in her crate cause she will scale the bed and stuff and I won't get any sleep Thanks so much for the tips very good advice!


It's great progress. Brilliant that she doesn't have to be in the same room as you. She's learning that you will always come back and you are never far away!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I bet you've got them just laying around....... Those Elks get everywhere xx


I was going to make a joke about this yesterday, how we in Canada can never go anywhere without tripping on elk, caribou, deer and moose antlers. A real hazard they are, even in the suburbs and especially in the dark!  

Then just now on the news, a story about a baby elk getting trapped in a trampoline in someones backyard! A whole possee of elk was encouraging him to get out, which eventually he did. 

(for the record I have lived here 53 years and spent countless hours outdoors in the country. Never once have I seen an antler, other than the ones on wall trophies or in petsmart!)


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie has 3 antlers (1 elk, 1 deer split, and 1 deer regular) and he loves them all. We give them to him while we eat dinner and he just chews on them like a star. We pick them up after we are done dinner and can play with him so I think he thinks of it sort of as a treat. But he will chew on it for a good 30 minutes while we eat. Also, if we give him a new one, he goes at it for a while, like 2 hours or something!

I found out about them on ILMC as well, what a find! So glad we have them


----------

